# Pullet Eggs



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

Look at these pullet eggs. This years red & black sex link. They are about 5 months old. As far as I can tell the red start out with small eggs. Hope they get bigger. But it seems the black start out with large eggs. Not positive about that. But one pullet is not much bigger then a penny.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Is that the only egg that small? Is it the first egg? 
It looks like a fart egg to me. Did it have a yolk?


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

six red and 3 black sex links from feb 2013 and the last 2 weeks the pullets started laying. first 1 a day then 2 and so on. Then yesterday 9 with that penny egg. More like a quarter i guess. So yea first egg.

I do not know how this post got in Breeds & Genetics. I could have sworn i was in the egg forum.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

If the small egg doesn't have a yolk it's what some people call a wish egg or fart egg. Not sure why they lay them but they do. I had an EE hen lay 3 or 4 this summer and then she quit laying.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't worry, it's normal.


----------

